

What’s in the Rest of the Top-Secret NSA PowerPoint Deck? - ma2rten
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/06/snowden-powerpoint/

======
seren
It is likely that there are some data that would be very sensitive at a global
level. Maybe something like, direct access to Chinese, Russian, and European
highly classified documentation. We could infer that it exists to some extent,
but revealing it from the horse's mouth would probably have very bad
consequences.

------
gunshor
He wanted the whole thing released.

